# New from South Florida...



## Gladesman (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey,

My name's Craig. I've been fishing in the Everglades my whole life and got into hunting a few years ago in the Big Cypress WMA. I just started archery, bought a bow, joined an Archery club near my house, so hopefully I'll be ready to bowhunt next fall.

Craig


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Craig. Hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*Greetings...*

Welcome Craig,
You're gonna love this site.
I hunt the Big Cypress too. Mainly the Deep Lake unit. It's got a unique beauty, but it is not for the weak of heart. Alot of guys down here think that if you can take a deer here with a bow, you can take one anywhere. I think I agree. Between the scorching heat, the knee deep water, the kazillion mosquitoes, and the hurricanes, we have our work cut out for us. You really have to love hunting to hunt here.
BTW What archery club are you a part of? I shoot out of Everglades Archers in Homestead.

Dennis


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Welcome to AT.... prepare yourself for AT addiction.:wink: 

Nick


----------



## Gladesman (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah Reverend it's Everglades Archers, I joined last Sunday. Hopefully I'll see you down there sometime. I go whenever I can get out of work early or coming back from fishing in the glades. Are you hunting tukey season in the cypress?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

Gladesman said:


> Are you hunting tukey season in the cypress?


I'm not doing any turkey hunting... mainly because I haven't tried it, and also because I've only seen turkeys twice in all my years of hunting there. Right now I'm trying to schedule a hog hunt within the next few weeks.
As far as EV Archers, I'm sure I'll meet you there sometime in the future.


----------

